# how do you know if you can handle it?



## NJnewbie (May 13, 2010)

I'm thinking of becoming an EMT-B.  I am 43 years old so I'm no kid, but one thing that's always been a concern of mine is I wonder how I'll handle an emergency situation.  I'm afraid I might freak out and not be able to be effective.  I'm wondering if any of you had these thoughts before you got into EMS and how you got past it.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 13, 2010)

You won't until you actually do it.


Back in my Paramedic internship, I feared that I'd freeze.  EVERYONE fears that.  But when on the call, the training and education kicks in.  When I ran a refractive asthmatic who was crashing right in front of me I didn't give anything I did a second thought, just ran the call as if I was on auto pilot as I knew what I was doing.  


A few months later, I'm a certified Paramedic.  I ran an MI just the other day, scared crapless like all new medics, but did my job and followed my training and education, making all patient care decisions on my own.





If I can do it at 21, you should be able to do it at 43 with all the life experiences you have.


----------



## iamajammer (May 13, 2010)

I used to be scared to death before I went through school, but they teach you what you need to know, and your field experience will be where you start to feel real confident. Just make sure to find a good program. You'll do fine, just make sure your heart is there.


----------



## medichopeful (May 13, 2010)

NJnewbie said:


> I'm thinking of becoming an EMT-B.  I am 43 years old so I'm no kid, but one thing that's always been a concern of mine is I wonder how I'll handle an emergency situation.  I'm afraid I might freak out and not be able to be effective.  I'm wondering if any of you had these thoughts before you got into EMS and how you got past it.



Like others have said, the only way you can know for sure is to try it.  You may want to do some ride-alongs to see how you do.  While you're on those, try to think about what you (without training, so do the best you can) would do next.


----------



## clibb (May 14, 2010)

In my EMT class they kept talking about muscle memory and so everything was pretty much repetitive.
- Scene Size-up
- BSI 
- Check ABCs 
- The whole initial assessment
etc..
At first, you honestly do not think that you'll remember it during a call. Even as a ride-along during my clinicals, I got in the "zone" when you know exactly what to grab and what to do and how to assist the Paramedics. Hint, muscle memory. In health care you have to have your ears OPEN. This isn't a job where someone knows everything, you'll learn every day. - - - Something a family friend who is an ER doc told me.

Give it a shot. I was confused in life at the age of 19. I honestly thought I'd be going to a high quality college and living on my own at the age of 18 or in a pro league somewhere with hockey. I got an injury in the off-season and gave the EMT class a shot and FINALLY I had found something I loved. Now I'm 20 and about to take my NREMT. Thinking about either Paramedic school or getting into pre-med. 
I got the chance to run a lot of calls on my clinicals and it's scary at first but it's such an awesome feeling when you've assisted with helping the patient feel better. What I've noticed if I see something crazy or something absolutely disgusting is to think "I'm helping this person" and it really helps me loose the focus on the nasty stuff. Remember, all the EMTs and Paramedics have been in your spot. They won't make you feel like a dumbass if you don't know anything. Like everyone said here. Choose the first answer that comes to your mind, which you'll do during calls. When it comes to test, I second think myself way too much. 

Also, now when I've received all the training in CPR, EKG, etc. I honestly do not know how I lived all those years without knowing how to help someone out. It's scary when you think back. You won't loose anything if you go through EMT school, you'll gain a lot of knowledge that will be useful for the rest of your life. 

Good luck and let us know what you decide!!

P.S. - Everyone has a weak link. There was a paper published by a Pediatric Nurse of 13 years. She had enjoyed until she received a severely beaten kid as a patient. The kid didn't make it and she lost it. Went in and quit her job the next day and was told there was an opening as an EMT supervisor. She went through EMT class and ended up loving it.


----------



## mgr22 (May 14, 2010)

It's not unusual to wonder how you'd react to a new challenge. One suggestion: Do you have any volunteer opportunities where you live? If so, you could try EMS and gain experience before committing to a career change.


----------



## LucidResq (May 14, 2010)

I think what people often don't realize is that an EMT's most important trait isn't being able to handle crisis, it's being a true people-person. Yes, being able to remain calm and focused during an emergency is an important part of the job, but true adrenaline-pumping emergencies are rare. Every call involves dealing with people. 

I don't think it would be possible to be an effective, happy professional in this field for long if one didn't truly have an interest in and like most people, including strange people. Even in the dirt-bag alcoholic or mean patients, I've found something in them that I like or at least find amusing. I'm not saying you have to like every patient you meet, but even if you deal with a bunch of criminal, heartless, cruel jerks you have to be able to come home at the end of the day and still have some faith in humanity.


----------



## joeshmoe (May 14, 2010)

I would think being older would help. You're more mature and probably less likely to be fazed by things,and a little more accepting of death. Younger people tend to see themselves as invincible and might be more disturbed by dealing with someone their age or younger with severe trauma or illness.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 14, 2010)

LucidResq said:


> Yes, being able to remain calm and focused during an emergency is an important part of the job, but true adrenaline-pumping emergencies are rare. Every call involves dealing with people.



Naw, you don't even need to be calm, you just need others to think you're calm.  I'm nervous as hell on emergent calls, but I make a decision and I stick with it.  I don't let others see how nervous I am...atleast I don't think I do?



But the people-person advice is true.  I've had total jerks as patients, one just the other day, who complain about every little thing.  I'll still be back there cracking jokes and making small talk just to make the transport that much better, if not for them, then atleast for me.


----------



## EMSLaw (May 14, 2010)

If it's any help to you, about a quarter of my 25-person EMT class was your age or older.  If you want to know if you can do it, I'd say the only way to find out is to try.


----------



## NJnewbie (May 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies.  Gave me a lot to think about and you made some good points that I hadn't thought of.  I'd only be doing this volunteer, I'm not going to change careers.  

What LucidResq said about liking people (no matter how annoying they are)  really hit home.  I'm afraid I usually get annoyed with those who are drunks or are ill or injured due to their own stupidity, so that is something I'd have to work on.  But, as others said, the only way to find out if I'm any good at this is to give it a try so I will.  Just made a call to my local first aid squad and we'll see what happens from here.  I'm pretty sure they allow those who are interested to do a ride along to see how they like it before they commit, so that would be good.


----------

